# Freud LU87R010 10" thin kerf 24 tooth rip blade ROCKS!!!



## sIKE

Ditto! This is a great blade.


----------



## USCJeff

Been using it for a while myself. No complaints. I've only had an issue once, and that was more a problem with the wood than the blade or saw.


----------



## Moai

What a difference! I really like FREUD blades, they are well constructed, I have not tried thin kerf ones yet but some day I will…...they offer stiffeners for thin kerf blades that improve still more the performance.


----------



## hokieman

I used this blade with my old 1 1/2 hp table saw to rip 8/4 maple for my workbench top. It was slow going but it got the job done. I have since upgraded to a 3 hp saw (steel city) and I don't need the thin kerf blade with that saw but the thin kerf blade is great if you are a bit limited on saw hp.


----------



## bandman

I've used this freud blade to rip rough stock and survey stake material (white oak). It has served me well
through multiple sharpenings.


----------



## knotscott

I've been happy with my LU87 also. It's been one of the best, if not THE best, 24T TK rippers I've used. I bought it for my 1-3/4hp Craftsman 22124, and it did a nice job ripping thick wood without much effort. I now have a 3hp saw that has plenty of power to spin a full kerf blade. I'll be keeping eyes peeled on the right deal to grab a full kerf ripper, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## DavidBethune

Thin kerf blades cut cown on waste. At least that's why I use them. Especially when your cutting exotic woods. I think that's the only reason they ever designed them (not for a hp issue)?? 
I've not used this particular blade but I'll try one now, because of your reviews. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peerawit

The Freud Thin Kerf Blade LU87R010 Freud is impressive. I have Porter Cable 3812 portable table saw and what a difference, WOW! He had a knife cheaper for her and she stayed in my thin materials such as 3 / 4 "pine, but Freud ripping blade 2 action as butter. I saw this in a position of Rousseau with the bureau, which I recommend. The State makes the saw safer to use and gives you more room to work to rip full sheets of plywood, panels, etc and can be himself, which is nice. In my 27 years in the construction and purchase of tools I've learned that if you buy cheap cheap, so if you want good quality, then you have to spend more money, but at the end of the ride worthwhile.


----------



## jim1953

Great Blade I Have One


----------

